# Hello, from cecil Alberta, Canada



## cecil (Nov 24, 2011)

Glad to join the group, recently acquired an '89 Terry Manor 29 foot, and can't
locate the on board water pump, this unit has the cold weather package, and
the bottom is insulated, and covered in metal. I have owned many other R.V.s
and the water pump is always been very easy to access, can anyone help me to locate, and service it?:10220:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome!

How about a call to the manufacturer? Hopefully they have Tech Support contact information. Have you checked behind every cabinet and door, or under the beds or dining table? Can you hear the water pump (if it's working) and tell about where the sound is coming from? I'm guessing it's not working to trace the sound which is why you need to know the location. Since the location may vary per the model, can you provide what model of '89 Terry Manor you're asking about? 

You might also try searching for a "Terry" membership website or whomever makes the Terry. There are other RV sites that might have a membership that can provide this information. This website is a superset of all camping sites. It includes RVs (trailer, motorhomes), campers, tenting, backpacking. For example, I have a Montana and belong to the Montana owners club of over 5,000 members which has been known for helping me with specific trailer issues. If there's a Terry website forum, then this might help in the same way.


----------

